# Any wet shavers out there?



## flaggermi (Aug 26, 2020)

Anybody else out there into old school shaving with double-edge razors, straight razors, shave cream/soap and the trusty old badger-hair brush?

I've been doing it for quite a while, and think it's great.

My usual setup is:

Tabac shave soap stick
Kent shave brush
Feather AC replaceable blade straight razor

I have a bunch of other razors as well that I use now and then, but I usually stick to the same brush. If I'm using a double-edge razor I use Proraso shave cream.

However, since I have kids, I use an electric razor it they're running around while I'm shaving. Being bumped into whith a straight razor against your face may yield unexpected results...


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

flaggermi said:


> Anybody else out there into old school shaving with double-edge razors, straight razors, shave cream/soap and the trusty old badger-hair brush?
> 
> I've been doing it for quite a while, and think it's great.
> 
> ...


I think there a lot of us on this site. If you look at www.bagerandblade.com and compare names, you will see a lot of overlap.

I'm a fan of my Edwin Jagger DE89L or an old Gillette tech, Gillette 7:00 yellows, and whatever soap I'm in the mood for that morning--usually something from Sterling or Barrister and Mann. I have too many Rudy Vey badger brushes and a nice Omega boar. I've gotten my older kids into it, too.


----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)

Tabac, Parker badger, Gillette Red Tip, Shark blades.
Also, Cella & Speick.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

I keep it simple, with Ivory soap, nice brush, double edge razor. If I let my beard grow out, I use an electric trimmer to get it back to a shave able lenght then shave with my double adge razor. Vance.


----------



## olske59 (May 26, 2019)

flaggermi said:


> Anybody else out there into old school shaving with double-edge razors, straight razors, shave cream/soap and the


Changed to old-school single-edged from electric/disposables about ten years ago and have never looked back - much cheaper than disposables and a far better shave. Maybe a 1-2 week learning curve to avoid cuts, etc.

refurbished Gillette 'Fat Boy' or Edwin Jagger 
Derby blades, a Turkish brand (200 for about $10 on Amazon)
Proraso or Kiehl's shaving cream - I've tried more expensive ones and can't tell a difference


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Face or ....?


----------



## AMM1959 (Oct 31, 2019)

Kent brush, and Mitchell's Wool Fat shaving soap. I especially love the high lanolin soap.

I do use a modern multi-blade Gillette fusion razor though...


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Raises hand* 

Merkur double edge safety razor with their brand of blades. I skip the mug lather. I use the regular shaving cream out a can. But I will occasionally use the mug and brush.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

I have always used a blade. Harry's razor and shave gel applied with a brush for me, usually. Occasionally I will use shaving soap.

I bought an electric shaver many years ago and rarely used it. It just doesn't do the job.

But for real luxury I see my man Phillip at the old barbershop next to my office. There is _nothing_ like a barbershop shave by a guy who's been doing it for eons.


----------



## flaggermi (Aug 26, 2020)

dfwcowboy said:


> Face or ....?


That's for me to know and you to find... no wait, that's not what I meant...


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

flaggermi said:


> That's for me to know and you to find... no wait, that's not what I meant...


These days I generally don't wear pants so it's not a big secret


----------



## flaggermi (Aug 26, 2020)

dfwcowboy said:


> These days I generally don't wear pants so it's not a big secret


What is it with you and pants, anyway? Did your parents make you wear pants as a kid or some weird sh*t like that?

To quote Sigmund Freud: "Sometimes, a cigar is just a pair of pants."


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

flaggermi said:


> What is it with you and pants, anyway? Did your parents make you wear pants as a kid or some weird sh*t like that?
> 
> To quote Sigmund Freud: "Sometimes, a cigar is just a pair of pants."


Not wearing pants is a privilege, not a right. Not just anyone can pull it off. Proper grooming is a big part.


----------



## SpartanFan2021 (Aug 13, 2021)

Badger and Blade is a great site. So many different combinations of blades, soaps, creams and aftershaves. Mitchell's Wool Fat soap and Proraso cream are some absolute classics.


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Yep, love wet shaving. DE razor for me, not steady handed enough to use a straight razor.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

DE Merkur Futur with Feather blades, Poroso green cream, Crabtree&Evelyn brush. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## J70 (Mar 28, 2021)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Raises hand*
> 
> Merkur double edge safety razor with their brand of blades. I skip the mug lather. I use the regular shaving cream out a can. But I will occasionally use the mug and brush.


Same combo but with Cremo Cream


----------



## φευ (Jul 12, 2021)

Nobody uses BIC blades? Anything wrong with them?


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Too many cuts, switched to electric. The kicker was one time where I must have been on blood thinners because my cut wouldn't stop bleeding for an hour. I was late for work. Next day I bought an electric razor. I used to kind of like wet shaving though.


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

I am using Edwin Jagger DE89 Long handle model, after years of use and a few drops I had to replace the handle with a long stainless one, loaded with Feather razors, yellow box. My brush is Parker with synthetic bristles, can’t remember which model, I have sensitive skin and after trying several other brushes Parker worked best! I use Taylor of Old Bond Street Peppermint shaving cream, and my shaving bowl is handmade by my ex-girlfriend.


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

φευ said:


> Nobody uses BIC blades? Anything wrong with them?


If they give you a good shave and you like them, there's nothing wrong with them. You are tossing away a lot of plastic with a disposable, though. BIC actually makes a decent double edged blade for safety razors.


----------



## It's Hedley (Nov 11, 2021)

My current hardware. Yes, some of us take shaving way too seriously, but it is a real pleasure lathering up for a sublime shave. This is a very small den compared to many enthusiasts.


----------



## φευ (Jul 12, 2021)

dklaiman said:


> If they give you a good shave and you like them, there's nothing wrong with them. You are tossing away a lot of plastic with a disposable, though. BIC actually makes a decent double edged blade for safety razors.


I was talking about the latter, of course


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

Been wet shaving for about 10 years. I use a Schick Krona, Wilkinson Sword Classic blades (German made) or Gillette Silver Blue blades, an EverReady 100T handle with synthetic knot for my brush (I face lather). I have way too many soaps, but my current favorite manufacturers are Mike's and Southern Witchcrafts. If I don't use a matching aftershave, I use Speick.

I also have a birth year and birth quarter Gillette Black Handle SuperSpeed razor I sub in sometimes. I'm on B&B too, but under a different name.


----------



## TwiceRetired (Feb 23, 2019)

Stelwick said:


> Been wet shaving for about 10 years. I use a Schick Krona, Wilkinson Sword Classic blades (German made) or Gillette Silver Blue blades, an EverReady 100T handle with synthetic knot for my brush (I face lather). I have way too many soaps, but my current favorite manufacturers are Mike's and Southern Witchcrafts. If I don't use a matching aftershave, I use Speick.
> 
> I also have a birth year and birth quarter Gillette Black Handle SuperSpeed razor I sub in sometimes. I'm on B&B too, but under a different name.


I have been wet shaving for over ten years now. My set up is mostly Above The Tie Razors. I also have a few vintage Gillette as well. I also face lather with a badger hair brush and for soaps I like a hard milled French soap. I also like Captain's Choise products. Always go with Astra DE blades.


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

I wet shave my face and head. Have for years. Settled on Harry's Winston razor & HeadSlick. These are two superior products that have performed beyond my expectations. HeadSlick is just beyond anything out there, no rash, bumps, in-growns or racing stripes. I have tried about every method out there & this system just works for me.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

I generally stick to plain soap and water with a Feather AS D2 which it seems impossible to nick yourself with.
As a native of Sheffield I couldn’t help but pick up the Edwin Jagger 3one6 earlier this year to give it a try.
It’s far less forgiving and after my first few shaves it looked like I’d asked Sweeney Todd to do the honours!
It’s also irritating how the smaller head leaves some blades sticking out either end.
All of this said, I really like the feel of the 3one6 and have been using it more of late with far less blood loss 🩸 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

This morning I decided to go back to my Feather AS D2 for a change so soaped up and started shaving.
It was so smooth after a few days of the 3one 6 that part way through I actually stopped to check that I’d remembered to put a blade in!
Much as I love the look and feel of the 3one6 I can’t see why I’d use anything else so I think the 3one6 may be heading for eBay next year!


----------



## StrangeQuark (Nov 19, 2018)

Currently using a Parker 99R butterfly with Shark blades, Arko tallow-based shave stick and a silver-tip badger brush, followed up by Taconic aftershave balm. I used a Merkur 23C for about a decade until the threads started to wear and the head would come loose during a shave, which is unpleasant. I decided to try a butterfly type and I really like the ease of changing blades. But I did notice that the Parker 99R doesn't hold the blade as firmly as the Merkur, so I had to go with a stiffer blade (the Shark) instead of the Parker blades I had been using. I've tried many shave soaps over the years, but Arko is my favorite - affordable, but cushioning and it has that old-school barbershop scent. I was first introduced to Arko when I was stationed in Turkey (where it's made) and I fell in love with it. I slice up the stick into 1 cm thick disks and layer them in my stainless steel bowl and then put it in the oven at 350 F for about 20 minutes to melt the soap. It makes for a great shave. I assembled my brush from a handle and knot ordered from The Golden Nib (The Golden Nib) for about $50, and I have to say that the silver-tip badger has made the single biggest improvement to my shaving experience. I used a cheap Escali pure badger brush for more than 10 years and it was OK, but the silver-tip was definitely worth the upgrade. 

I've recently been reading reviews of the new Parker Semi-Slant razor and I think I'll try one of those in the new year.


----------



## LastAnonimo (12 mo ago)

Merkur razor, couple of good brushes, Trumper's Limes cream, preshave oil, Proraso aftershave.

To answer the question about Bic razors, yes, they'll work fine but the sensation is that you're scraping your face with that, as opposed to the finer sensation of a heavy razor and sharp blade. 

FWIW, I use a Bic to catch the loose areas that otherwise result in a lot of cuts with the Merkur


----------



## RolexFan1 (12 mo ago)

I've been doing it for 10 years or so. Tried about 50 different razors. I am pretty satisfied with what I have now. My favorite is hanson al-13. Close shave but very mild. Favorite blades are shark super chrome, gillette 7'oclock yellow, persona Red. I use shave secret shave oil most of the time. Tried a bunch of soaps but prefer using oil.

Other razors I still have and like are iKon 101, ej 89, merkur 34, dorco pl602.


----------



## purplephoenix77 (12 mo ago)

Yes, I shave with a double edged razor as well. It's a much better shave. People don't know what they are missing out on. Currently I'm using a Viking Chieftain razor, with Crown Platinum or Voskhod razors, and Proraso soap.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

My basic setup- Merkur + Proraso (watch optional). What watch can I wear while shaving (I keed, I keed):


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes, I have multiple double edge razors. I use Williams shaving soap and a boars hair brush. My shaver in current use is a 3pc and cost about 4 bucks. A blade can last me as long as 3 months. I use Dorco and derby and top care blades mostly Wilkinson sword is too aggressive. I use a twin blade for up in my nostrils as long as I make sure it is clean it will last over a year. I have a plastic coffee cup to hold my soap modified of course to raise it up in the cup and a mini liquor bottle weighted with bullets as my razor stand. I don't drink but enough around here do so finding one was not too hard. You don't have to spend a great deal to wet shave.


----------



## medmike (Jul 7, 2019)

Does wet electric count?? 😅 I used to do while in shower during my residency at the hospital...never enough time!!! Dont have to be awake while using electric


----------



## olske59 (May 26, 2019)

Jagger DE with Derby blades (Turkish-made, cheap and seem to be decent quality) with Proraso cream. Changed about fifteen years and and wonder why I didn't do it sooner.


----------



## arolex (Feb 12, 2017)

flaggermi said:


> Anybody else out there into old school shaving with double-edge razors, straight razors, shave cream/soap and the trusty old badger-hair brush?
> 
> I've been doing it for quite a while, and think it's great.
> 
> ...


Great old school of shaving. Personally, really enjoy the experience.


----------



## dlevy05 (Jan 17, 2021)

I'd love to own a Tatara Masamune one day...


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

For me shaving with a double edge razor shaving soap, and a brush is nice. I really do it to save money though. It is not a luxury thing. I will never buy a Merkur Razor or the like because it is not necessary to get a good shave. My four dollar Ying Ji Li razor works just fine. My brush holder cost me under 10 bucks and my razor stand is a mini liquor bottle weighted with bullets from the range or a plastic wine bottle with marbles for weight(so they stay steady) it depends on what razor I'm using. I do it because it is practical and cheap and a good shave.


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

Yes, I am a wet shaver. My favourites are Greencult, Gillette Slim Adjustable and my 1910 Henckels Rapide SE razor. Soap wise I use Bundubeard from South Africa. Here you can see me in action:


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

James Haury said:


> Yes, I have multiple double edge razors. I use Williams shaving soap and a boars hair brush. My shaver in current use is a 3pc and cost about 4 bucks. A blade can last me as long as 3 months. I use Dorco and derby and top care blades mostly Wilkinson sword is too aggressive. I use a twin blade for up in my nostrils as long as I make sure it is clean it will last over a year. I have a plastic coffee cup to hold my soap modified of course to raise it up in the cup and a mini liquor bottle weighted with bullets as my razor stand. I don't drink but enough around here do so finding one was not too hard. You don't have to spend a great deal to wet shave.


How do you get 3 months out of a blade? When I shave every day, I get a week out of them


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

dklaiman said:


> How do you get 3 months out of a blade? When I shave every day, I get a week out of them


I make sure my blade is clean and let it air dry when I am done shaving. Maybe my beard is not as tough. I'm not fibbing. Actually sometimes I get 15 weeks out of a blade. I guess I did understate it a bit.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Ladit,das ist ein GEM Razor Ya? I have one but never use it.







it looks kind of like this one.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

James Haury said:


> I make sure my blade is clean and let it air dry when I am done shaving. Maybe my beard is not as tough. I'm not fibbing. Actually sometimes I get 15 weeks out of a blade. I guess I did understate it a bit.


I get at least that our of my Feathers, too, but I only shave 1-2 times a week. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

James Haury said:


> Ladit,das ist ein GEM Razor Ya? I have one but never use it.
> View attachment 16485820
> it looks kind of like this one.


No, it's a wedge blade razor from Henckels. I got a GEM as well and these are very decent razors, you should give it a try. I promise you'll be satisfied.


----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

φευ said:


> Nobody uses BIC blades? Anything wrong with them?


Not if you're a hairless girl?
Mug soap and badger brush here, best lather and shave you'll ever get.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

I've been a wet shaver for many years. My Dad used a DE razor. I thought that was too old fashioned for me, so I went with a "modern" Gillette Trac II and foam out of a can. Shaving quickly became just a chore, and the sooner I could get it done the better. I shaved that way well into my 40s.

Then one day I got fed up with shaving with a plastic razor. I thought about my Dad's old DE razor. I didn't even know if DE razors still existed or even what it was called, so I googled something like "Metal razor with two sides." Lol. Up popped a bunch of references, and I've never looked back. Along with DE razors I discovered real shaving creams, brushes and bowls. Shaving became fun and interesting. Fun because it just felt more manly to shave with a metal tool. Interesting because there are so many products out there.

After researching first razors on different shaving forums, I chose an Edwin Jagger DE89. Great first choice. Now my collection has grown to include my mildest razor, a Feather AS-D2, and my most aggressive razor, a 1957 (birth year) Gillette Red Tip. My oldest is a 1906 Gillette Single Ring. My newest is a 2021 Rose Gold Rockwell. I was up to about 25 razors at one point but recently traded 10 or so of them to Razor Emporium for store credit.

My razor blade of choice is the Feather. Sharpest blade on the market. I change to a new blade before every shave. I know a lot of shavers like to see how long they can go on a single blade but that's not for me. Blades are cheap, but my face is expensive and I find I'm less likely to get a nick or cut if I use a fresh blade.

I have around 12 brushes, all handmade, most of them with stone handles by Bob Quinn at Elite Razors and two with composite handles from Peter Wolf at Wolf Whiskers.

I consider pre-shave oil an absolute must. Not because my cream doesn't do the trick but because of the way it leaves my skin even more soft and supple after a shave. My two favorite pre-shave oils were both developed by barbers: Village Barber by Iain Kane in England and Crown Shaving Co. by Dino Caracciolo in Canada.

I prefer shaving creams over shaving soaps. My personal favorites are Crown Shaving Co (again) and Castle Forbes.

And I prefer the burn of aftershaves over the soothing nature of post-shave balms. Crown Shaving Co. (yet again) is always my first choice.

For for bar soaps and colognes, St Johns Bay Rum and West Lime are my favorites. Ogallala's Vanilla & Bay Rum is a great cologne, too.

Other lines that I like a lot are DR Harris, Geo F Trumper, Taylor of Old Bond Street (got my haircut there once) and Truefitt & Hill. All British brands. The Brits certainly know gentlemen's grooming. Castle Forbes is a Scottish line. Very expensive so I only treat myself to their products occasionally.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

I use and restore straight razors as another hobby besides watches. Lately I have been getting into vintage DE.

I use shaving soap and a brush and scuttle. Love a good shave. my friends make fun ofme being and old man (im37). I make fun of themshaving with a ladies leg razor. So life has balance.


----------



## BreguetBrat (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## peterc4500 (8 mo ago)

I still have never tried a wet shave after many years of shaving


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Many years and for over a decade exclusively with straight razors. Nowadays I shave less frequently but still like a nice luxury experience. Typically use Gillette Mach 3 now but I still have MANY straight razors and vintage double edge razors.


----------



## Mauric (Dec 19, 2015)

I really love shaving, although since many years ago I've been styling my beard, so not a lot of shaving.

I mostly use straight razors, I've been using them since at least 10 years ago, before I used to shave all the time with a Panasonic straight razor. Nowadays, I have a newer electronic shaver from Panasonic as well, but I mostly use this shaver when I cut my hair ( I do it by myself now).

I already asked if I can post some photos of my straight razors, both from Böker, meanwhile these are the cases and my electric shaver.


----------



## Mauric (Dec 19, 2015)

GrouchoM said:


> I get at least that our of my Feathers, too, but I only shave 1-2 times a week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk





dklaiman said:


> How do you get 3 months out of a blade? When I shave every day, I get a week out of them


You guys should try stroping your blades, you might get those blades sharper than new for quite a long time.


----------



## Tag7800 (Jul 9, 2020)

I let my barber handle that and just use a mach 3 for keeping it up between visits! I'd love to get that good with this stuff but don't trust my hand yet!


----------



## Mauric (Dec 19, 2015)

Tag7800 said:


> I let my barber handle that and just use a mach 3 for keeping it up between visits! I'd love to get that good with this stuff but don't trust my hand yet!


The first time that I was about to use an straight razor I was afraid until my father took it and without looking at him at mirror started to shave himself. 

Nowadays I even use the straight razor in between the cuts to maintain the line on the back of my neck perfectly shaved and defined.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

I have 8-9 DE razors, mostly vintage Gillette but a couple modern ones as well. 5 brushes in the rotation, most are silvertip badger but one, a Vulfix Grosvenor is a badger and boar mix which is perfect for the soaps. I've bought way too many soaps and creams, mostly English, but it keeps things interesting. I've settled on about 5 brands of blades and have a lifetime supply of them (I'm not as young as some of you guys). 

My favorite razor is the Feather AS D2 with their Feather blade. Don't have a favorite brush or soap/cream. And I'm not above shaving with my Norelco when I need a quick shave or to touch up a spot missed when wet shaving. Been doing it this way for decades.


----------



## TwiceRetired (Feb 23, 2019)

I have been wet shaving for ten years. Started with vintage *Gillettes *with an occasional *Schick* or other brand thrown. I mostly use *Above the Tie* razors both stainless steel and aluminum models. Prefer silver top brushes matched with *Martin De Candre *and *Captains Choice *soaps. On my face, best shaves ever!


----------



## mak52580 (Apr 5, 2017)

Double edge for me since 2015. I don't understand how/why it went out of style. It's a cheaper, better shave, and if you're taught how to do it right, not any more dangerous. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## alabbasi (Apr 12, 2006)

I used to DE shave when I was in my 20's (back in the 90's), purely because as a student, it was cheaper. I got back into it briefly in 2015 and bought a parker DE razor, but then quickly moved on to a shavette which is basically a straight razor that uses 1/2 a DE blade. I love it, it's a ritual for me and helps me relax. I still keep a regular 3 blade razor for travel because apparently the TSA don't look fondly on straight razors.


----------

